# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Nintendo Wii τσιπαρισμένο

## pas2007

Nintendo Wii τσιπαρισμένο μαζί με:

2 Wii Motes

2 Wii motion 

2 Χειριστήρια για Gamecube

2 nun chucks

6 games.

+ αξεσουάρ της φωτογραφίας

Τιμή 60€

----------

